# Wader Repair Question



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

What do you guys think of using Flex Seal to repair neopreme waders? You know, the stuff in the commercials in a sprayable can. I have 2 sets and one has holes. I swear my kids did something to 1 of the other pairs cause it is like there are pin holes all over the thigh area. Like 5 different spots that slowy seep water. I've tried finding them to use aqua seal I couldn't find the exact spots. Just a thought. Don't know if it would stick to the neopreme. Thoughts?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Buy some and try it.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

If you do try it, let us know if it worked. I would think you would want to spray on outside of waders to avoid chaffing.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I've tried finding them to use aqua seal I couldn't find the exact spots. \


Somewhere on the web there was a video showing how to find leaks. I think it was flyandfloatfishing.com and they said to rub the area in question with rubbing alcohol and you would be able to tell where the leaks were. He said to mark them quickly with a sharpie as the alcohol would evaporate pretty fast.

I have also tied my waders to something sturdy and filled them to the crotch with water and was able to find pinholes. If the leak is in the leg only fill that one leg as they get pretty ackward to handle with all the weight from the water.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

davef said:


> I've tried finding them to use aqua seal I couldn't find the exact spots. \
> 
> 
> Somewhere on the web there was a video showing how to find leaks. I think it was flyandfloatfishing.com and they said to rub the area in question with rubbing alcohol and you would be able to tell where the leaks were. He said to mark them quickly with a sharpie as the alcohol would evaporate pretty fast.
> ...


If you have an air compressor with a blow gun, you can inflate the waders(esp. if breathables!) and wrap the top up tight with a piece of rope. Have a spray bottle handy with some dish detergent and water mixed. Spray quickly (before your loose pressure) where you suspect the leak to be. It will bubble like a hole in a bike tire tube! Mark the spot with chalk. (If heavy walled waders, you will need someone to assist you with the inflation/tie off operation but with some patience you can pull it off!
By the way, I tried a similar product to flexseal obtained from a large hardware on the neoprene bootys in a pair of breathables. It "did not" seal the leaks I had in them.


----------

